# Fletcher, Glen & Milly portrait (Choc lab & spaniels)



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought you might be interested to see one of my latest works, as you may recognise the subjects  This is a portrait commissioned by PF member Corrine3. Glen is the Cocker Spaniel, Milly the Springer Spaniel and Fletcher is the chocolate Lab that sadly died at just 7 months 

I found this piece challenging but very rewarding in the end. It's drawn in graphite pencils and took around 30 hours in total, spread over a few weeks.










Thanks for looking. My next project is a big A2 full-body portrait of two rescue dogs, a Doberman and a Springer Spaniel :thumbup:


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww that's lovely, so sad about about the Lab though


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks again Louise, gave a a few tears just now looking at it  can't wait to get it up so everyone can appreciate the work that has gone into it. A wonderful tribute to my beautiful puppies x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I really really want one of these done of my girl  . Im saving my pennies  They are awesome


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful work and dogs too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

thats amazing! i love their expressions, you really got them good. esp glen!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely comments


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

You really did amazing job, I like that awesome portrait!


----------

